# latest Endo Appt



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

and my numbers are getting better but my TSH went down??

Labs ----10/6----9/29----9/22----range
TSH-----<0.03---<0.05---<0.05--.030-4.70
FT4------17.7----23.8----36.9----9.1-23.8
FT3------6.1-----8.2-----22.4-----2.5-5.7

He was glad to see that my numbers are coming down and wanted to send me to see a Nuclear Medicine Dr. He would like me to have RAI. I told him I would like to wait a while preferable until after we go away in February. I have read that sometimes it takes up to 8-10 weeks for you to start feeling better and I don't want to be feeling awful during Christmas and for our trip. He said I will continue to feel better each day as my numbers go down. I am second guessing myself wondering if I should have went ahead and gone to see the Nuclear Med Dr.
I am to continue having my blood taken weekly and am currently on 10mg of Tapazole. He took me off the beta blockers today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> and my numbers are getting better but my TSH went down??
> 
> Labs ----10/6----9/29----9/22----range
> TSH-----<0.03---<0.05---<0.05--.030-4.70
> ...


They sure have come down. Are you feeling better? TSH fluctuates a bit under even ordinary circumstances and no doubt it will go up some by your next labs.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am feeling better than I was but still have bouts of fatigue and hot flashes each day. He said my FT3&4 were mid 40's when he diagnosed me. He also said it would be about another month till I felt normal.


----------

